# estreno absoluto



## valent

J'ai besoin de la traduction en français de "estreno absoluto".

Merci


----------



## Babarel

Bonjour,
Difficile de vous aider sans un peu de contexte... ! De quoi s'agit-il ?


----------



## valent

Ce texte apparait dans le programme d'un spectacle, j'ai pensé à "avant-première"


----------



## Babarel

Alors c'est peut-être l'idée d'avant-première _mondiale_ ? ou avant-première en exclusivité ?


----------



## mojito_

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos*


*​ "Su repertorio incluye las principales composiciones para piano solo, de cámara y con orquesta  así como obras cumbre del virtuosismo pianístico como el Segundo concierto de Prokofiev y *estrenos *de obras dedicadas a ella como la Sonata No.6 de Federico Ibarra, la versión pianística de “Marchita el alma” de Zúñiga- Cárdenas, “…otro vals” de Mario Ruiz Armengol, entre otras."[/i] ???? Por favor.... Tengo problemas con  "y estrenos..." Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Mojito et bienvenue parmi nous !

Estreno (pour un spectacle) = la première

Mais ici il s'agit plus, à mon avis, de  "ofrecer en primicia".

Attends d'autres avis. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Bandama

Bonjour!

Quand on parle de la première représentation d'une œuvre musicale (d'une nouvelle partition), on utilise en espagnol "estreno"/ "estreno musical". J'ai recherché sur l'internet et j'ai constaté que "première" est utilisé de la même façon en français:

_...la première de la Symphonie_ fantastique, le 5 décembre 1830


----------



## leroyjenkins

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos ​* *


Bonjour a tous! 

Je suis en train de traduire une texte dans laquelle on parle de un concours, où celle qui le gagne va conduire le orchestre:

"el  estreno correría a cargo de la Joven Orquesta"

Est-ce que je peux traduire "estreno" avec "debútée": ce sera une texte en anglais mais je voulais utiliser le français.

Merci à vous et pardonnez-moi le français très oxidè...


----------



## Paquita

Sans plus de contexte, difficile de se prononcer. Il faudrait nous en dire plus...


En complément des questions précédentes et dans un contexte théâtral quand il s'agit d'une nouvelle pièce et pas de la première représentation d'une pièce déjà jouée auparavant: la création
http://www.lesarchivesduspectacle.net/?IDX_Spectacle=17246 :

Ne semble pas convenir pour la question de Leroyjenkins.


----------



## dj_Tom

Merci pour tout, et comment vous traduisez... ?
_*"Por fin el 15 de abril, el día del estreno, y para nosotros fue un día muy importante y especial."

"Enfin le 15 avril, le jour de la première a été un jour très important et spécial".


*_"Le jour de la première" más bien lo veo como "_*Le jour de la première*_ réunion du groupe" por ejemplo.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paquita

Me parece que "le jour de la première réunion" le resta solemnidad al día...

De ser así, se contentaría con "el día de la primera reunión", en mi opinión.


Para ser más solemne aún: le jour de la grande première


----------



## dj_Tom

¡Muchas gracias Paquit&! Ciertamente "le jour de la grande première" es muuuuuuuuuuuucho más solemne y se adapta muuuuuuuucho mejor a lo que quiero decir. (¡parezco una vaca! muuuuuuu ;-P )


----------



## Purificacion89

Hola!

Yo quisiera saber cómo se dice cuando se trata del estreno de una persona. POr ejemplo: _Estreno de Félix Ibarrondo_. Se trata del programa de un ciclo de música en el que este compositor se estrena. No sé cómo traducrilo, si alguien me puede echar una mano, se lo agradezco!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Seguiría empleando lo mismo que proponemos desde el principio: *c'est la (grande) première* de Félix Ibarrondo. 

Attends d'autres opinions.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mederic

Purificacion89 said:


> Hola!
> 
> Yo quisiera saber cómo se dice cuando se trata del estreno de una persona. POr ejemplo: _Estreno de Félix Ibarrondo_. Se trata del programa de un ciclo de música en el que este compositor se estrena. No sé cómo traducrilo, si alguien me puede echar una mano, se lo agradezco!


En général l'expression employée est me semble-t'il : "*c'est une première pour ...*"
Si es el titulo de un articulo como _Estreno de Felix Ibarrondo_, sería : _Première pour Félix Ibarrondo

_A+


----------



## Purificacion89

Merci!

creo que me quedo con la propuesta de Mederic. Gracias


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Paquit& said:


> Para ser más solemne aún: le jour de la grande première



  Contexto: 
  La película francesa_ Le dernier métro_, de Truffaut. La noche del estreno de la obra de teatro que se representa en la película, cuando cae el telón, Marion (Catherine Deneuve) le planta un beso en la boca a Bernard (Gérard Depardieu). Pasa el tiempo, ellos se pelean y en la escena de reconciliación, ella no recuerda haberlo besado en la boca. Lo que yo escucho (no tengo el texto en francés) transcurre en 2:02:08  


  Marion: _Moi, je t'ai embrassé sur la bouche?_

  Bernard: _Oui, le soir de la* générale.*_


  “La générale” se refiere a la noche del estreno de la obra de teatro, de eso no tengo dudas porque acabo de ver la película. ¿Será de uso solo entre la gente de teatro?


  Saludos


----------



## Si j'avais su

Bonjour Adolfo:

La générale c'est la répetition générale (sans public). C'est le dernier essai avant la première.

Saludos


----------



## jprr

Normalmente *la générale*, es el último ensayo...


> ♦ _Répétition générale, _ou, absol., _la générale._ Ultime répétition d'une pièce donnée sous forme de représentation devant un public de choix.


También _a veces_ se llama la couturière (aunque , en absoluto no es lo mismo)


> *4.* _Expr._ _Répétition des couturiers (ières)_ ou p. ell. _les couturières_ (_cf._ Esn.1966).Dernière  répétition habillée d'une pièce de théâtre, à laquelle assistent les  couturiers (ières) qui procèdent aux ultimes retouches des costumes.


así que no sirve para una película
 - para el ciné se hacen "avant-premières" (antes que esté la película en el cartelero)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Si j'avais su said:


> Bonjour Adolfo:
> 
> La générale c'est la répetition générale (sans public). C'est le dernier essai avant la première.
> 
> Saludos


Hola:
Gracias a ambos.
Puede que sea un error en la película, entonces, porque el beso ocurrió más precisamente en la noche de la "avant-première", ante los invitados especiales, una noche antes de que la obra de teatro se estrenara para el público en general. Luego Bernard le dice que la besó _"le soir de la* générale.*_
Saludos

Edito: me señala por MP jprr que pasé por alto la definición que él pegó. ¡Cierto! Está claro ahora. Gracias


----------



## marieteissier

pre-estreno = avant-première = en général réservé aux professionnels et à la presse
estreno = première = concerne la diffusion publique et le grand public
estreno absoluto = grande première est une traduction possible, mais la traduction correcte serait plutôt : première mondiale, qui est le sens premier de estreno absoluto :
En effet, estreno absoluto en musique, c'est lorsque l'oeuvre n'a jamais été jouée ni jamais même montée au préalable => jamais => toute première fois => première présentation au public dans l'absolu => estreno absoluto, tandis qu'en français, on fait référence à si cela a été joué ailleurs ou pas, géographiquement, avec emploi de 'mondiale' pour dire que cela n'a jamais été joué nulle part auparavant.
Un petit bémol : si une oeuvre n'a jamais été jouée dans un pays donné, en Espagne par exemple, certains pourront parler là aussi de estreno absoluto dans ce pays donné, auquel cas il faudra traduire, par exemple, estreno absoluto en España par grande première en Espagne. Mais ce n'est pas le meilleur usage de estreno absoluto.
Qu'il s'agisse d'une première mondiale ou d'une grande première dans un pays en particulier, techniquement et dans les deux cas, en général, il y aura une présentation en avant-première. Ceci dit, il est rare de parler d'avant-première mondiale, c'est à dire en espagnol de pre-estreno absoluto, car cela ne fait pas sens et revient simplement à exagérer une présentation à la presse et aux professionnels qui de toute façon savent s'ils vont voir quelque chose qui a déjà été joué avant et si la première au public sera mondiale ou pas après l'avant-première. Cela pourrait être éventuellement utilisé uniquement si par exemple la première mondiale avait lieu simultanément dans différents pays, auquel cas, si une avant-première unique avait lieu, on pourrait, pour discerner l'événement de la présentation aux professionnels et aux médias du lancement postérieur en simultané dans différents lieux, dire : l'avant-première mondiale s'est déroulée à San Francisco, tandis que la première mondiale avait été simultanément programmée dans les salles des philharmoniques de San Francisco, Chicago, Paris et Pékin. Cependant, ceci n'est presque jamais le cas en musique, mais pourrait l'être par exemple en cinéma... l'avant-première mondiale du film.. a eu lieu à Los Angeles, tandis que la première mondiale était programmée 15 jours après dans les salles d'Europe, Asie et Amérique du Sud. Mais là aussi, c'est chercher l'exception. et estreno ne se traduira jamais par avant-première, et estreno absoluto ne se traduira jamais non plus par grande avant-première. Cheers.


----------

